# Do Doves play?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I only have experience with parrots and I know they need brain teasers and things to rip up
-- I am checking in on a few doves for a few weeks and I noticed that they are just all hanging out in a roosting coop with nothing to do all day. is there any thing I can bring to these doves so they don't look so lonesome?

Thanks


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Doves are more playful than some peole think. They generally like rope swings and twine to pick at. I buy a few yards of large diameter hemp rope and wind it thru the cage and across the ceiling. They like to pick up twigs and straw to make nests and just to fly around with. They like to sit on rocks. I put some large rocks in the bottom of the cage where they get warmed by the sun and the doves will roost on the warm rocks. They love baths so you can put a tray or pan of water in there every few days. Some people put mirrors and other toys like you would give a parrot in the cage.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm much less familiar with doves (if you are talking ringneck doves) than pigeons, but I think it safe to say that birds of the pigeon 'family' do indulge their curiosity about their surroundings if kept isolated from others, but if kept together will just try to engage in normal bird behavior. 

We have mostly rescued pigeons, and within the confines of the pretty spacious aviary (many are disabled) they live as full a life as other pigeons. They lounge around quite a lot, take turns on their nests, put time and effort into nest building, enjoy baths and extra food treats, wander or fly around and sometimes have their little squabbles ... they always give the impression of contentment and doing what they please.

We have a few rescued wild doves (similar to ringnecks) and at one time a couple of them paired up and nested in one of the boxes. They are a small minority, however they seem (like pigeons) to be content with the company of their own kind, provided they can lead a relatively normal, dove-like life in surroundings which might appeal. In our 'doviary' we provide small conifers and other greenery which they do seem to like. 

John


----------



## Nance (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies- these doves are "release doves" the lady who owns them doesn't seem to know that they need straw or things of that nature I feel bad for them- she says she has released them and they come back to their coop, she also says she has been thinking of getting out of the "dove" business.. but she is afraid that they wouldn't get to get out and fly.. I am worried about them being outside in this cold weather.. I told her I may bring some little bales of straw or some baskets for them to play with -- she has this cage/coop like dwelling for them- but there isn't a way a person can actually get in - I just answered her ad to take care of them for a few extra dollars- I was kind of expecting them to be indoors in a nice clean environment as I have always considered doves to be a symbol of peace, beauty and love.. I was also going to try to see if I could find a rescue if she wanted to find another place for these doves to live- she has like 18..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Doves can be playful. We had a little guy, Mr. D, for over eight years. One of his games was to chase me around a table. It was so funny because the table had a glass top with place mats on top of it and he wouldn't walk on the glass but would jump from place mat to place mat. I would go around the table and he would chase me. 

He also had his own section in a bookcase in our family room. When I would let him out of his cage, he would go to the bookcase and scoot into a corner and call me to come to him. When I went to him he would preen me and talk sweet stuff. It got particularly challenging for me when he would get on top of the cabinets in one of his baskets and call to me!

I could also "run" with my fingers and he would chase them. There were lots of things he did to interact with me - just an absolute sweetheart and I still miss him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nance said:


> Thanks for the replies- these doves are "release doves" the lady who owns them doesn't seem to know that they need straw or things of that nature I feel bad for them- she says she has released them and they come back to their coop, she also says she has been thinking of getting out of the "dove" business.. but she is afraid that they wouldn't get to get out and fly.. I am worried about them being outside in this cold weather.. I told her I may bring some little bales of straw or some baskets for them to play with -- she has this cage/coop like dwelling for them- but there isn't a way a person can actually get in - I just answered her ad to take care of them for a few extra dollars- I was kind of expecting them to be indoors in a nice clean environment as I have always considered doves to be a symbol of peace, beauty and love.. I was also going to try to see if I could find a rescue if she wanted to find another place for these doves to live- she has like 18..


If these are "release doves", then they are homing pigeons...they do well outside in a loft..but it should be clean and not cramed with birds...if she does find them a new home, they can not be flown as they would go back to her house, which is why they call them homing pigeons. they do like bathing and making nest with pine needles, If there is not a hawk problem they can be let out to fly and excercise....now the small ringneck doves, they can not be released as they would get lost and parish...they do fine in a cage in the house and are alot smaller than the homing pigeons....


----------

